# Houston Group



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I haven't checked in for some time now and thought I'd see how everyone is doing. Any cool projects going?

I just built a Windows Home Server and started dumping all of my movies and music on it. All of the PCs in the house are running Windows 7 now and I can stream everything to them. I'm still working out the bugs on the Xbox 360 extender, but I did watch an episode of Vampire Diaries" through it this morning.

I'm still in the doodling stage of my entertainment center. I hope to have it built by Christmas because Santa might be bringing me a new TV. I'll have plenty of pics of the entertainment center build. It'll have active cooling, 19" racks, etc.

Would love to see you guys before the end of the year, if there's a meet scheduled.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nothing scheduled - we still want to see that IB of yours, Jim!

Regards,
Wayne


----------

